# Bonus Tags



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

:fishing: :fishing: You can get your NJ Bonus Striper Tags online for $2 and won't have to wait in the mail..:fishing:


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

got mine! You have to fill out the Dead Beat Dad form (bout time they got on em!)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

Got mine to.


----------

